# Thinking hard!!



## gearoidh (Dec 29, 2011)

Myself andmy wife are seriously considering canada as adestination to moveto with our 2 children.I have an honours degree.Does anyone know if this will suffice to get any of the visas.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

An honours degree in what? And what is you job experience?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

gearoidh said:


> Myself andmy wife are seriously considering canada as adestination to moveto with our 2 children.I have an honours degree.Does anyone know if this will suffice to get any of the visas.


No, an honours degree will not, in and of itself, get you a visa. Most visas are employment driven.


----------



## gearoidh (Dec 29, 2011)

EVHB said:


> An honours degree in what? And what is you job experience?


Engineering technician for 10 yrs and honours in history & sociology.Also a qualified literacy tutor.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

gearoidh said:


> Engineering technician for 10 yrs and honours in history & sociology.Also a qualified literacy tutor.


Unfortunately it does not appear your occupation is on the list, so in order to come here you will need a job offer and a successful LMO. Your work experience and degree may help you get a job offer, but, won't help as far as independent immigration.


----------



## Sweetlillylu (Mar 26, 2012)

If you are already working free lance in the USA for a Canadian company and they offer you sponsorship, does this make the immigration process easier? It seems very complicated. My degree & Job offer involve computer programming & design. Thx.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Sweetlillylu said:


> If you are already working free lance in the USA for a Canadian company and they offer you sponsorship, does this make the immigration process easier? It seems very complicated. My degree & Job offer involve computer programming & design. Thx.


I believe workers transferring within a company are eligible for a work permit without a LMO.

Working temporarily in Canada: Jobs that require a work permit but no labour market opinion
(search in page for "intra-company transferees")

But if you freelance, it's not a transfer. You'd have to be a full time employee otherwise the company would he required to apply for a LMO.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

> Originally Posted by Sweetlillylu
> If you are already working free lance in the USA for a Canadian company and they offer you sponsorship, *does this make the immigration process easier? It seems very complicated*. My degree & Job offer involve computer programming & design. Thx.





G-Mo said:


> I believe workers transferring within a company are eligible for a work permit without a LMO.
> 
> Working temporarily in Canada: Jobs that require a work permit but no labour market opinion
> (search in page for "intra-company transferees")
> ...


Well, think of NAFTA: 
1) Working temporarily in Canada: Special categories - Business people
2) http://www.worldtradelaw.net/nafta/chap-16.pdf

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

gearoidh said:


> Myself andmy wife are seriously considering canada as adestination to moveto with our 2 children.I have an honours degree.Does anyone know if this will suffice to get any of the visas.


how old are you and your wife?


----------

